# Tallest residential buildings before Lake Point Tower?



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

what's with the Monadnock building?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm assuming the Q1 height from Australia 322.5m/78st includes the decorative element at the top, and possibly the antennae. What is the height to the top of the usable structure?

I love this thread and seeing the old tall apartment buildings is just marvellous!!


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

^correct.the top of spire= 322.5m
Q1s fin= 275m
LMR=245m
roof= 240m.
observationdeck-235m.


----------

